# spinner combos



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Was going to tie up a bunch of spinners today and just wondered what folks had for favorite combos? Colors, type of hooks, etc.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

My favorite are always the hammered gold and hammered silver. I don't use them as much in MN, but in ND and for fishing in Canada those ones outperform all others!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Dick - Like Travis Gray tells me about Ashtabula...

"You can use spinners of any color, as long as it's chartreuse!"

I picked up 10 nice perch on Tuesday on Chartruese lures, with 6 or so coming on a chartreuse/white/hammered silver JB spinner. Greenish colors for greenish water is what the think tank at In-Fisherman has presented.

Other colors that have worked on Ashtabula are oranges, yellows and firetiger...perhaps some to add to your arsenal.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I use a quick clip when I tie up my spinner rigs. That way I can change colors and sizes quickly.

http://www.northlandtackle.com/main.taf?cat=116

I have a box that I have an assortment of blades in. Mostly the neon colors, yellow/chartreuse, green, blue, pink.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ditto on the quick clip...it's a must. I carry every color under the sun in the box for a quick change.

For clear water:

Silver, bronze, white, blue, black, brown (natural colors)

For stained water:

chartruse, green, orange, pink (bright colors)

Speaking of In-Fishermen, I found the article they had the other month on "What Walleyes See" interesting. Basically it showed what colors are most visible in different types of water. The Red and Orange phases were the most consistent as the most visible.

I also have a preference for red hooks and red beads. And if you can find it *BUY GAMAKATSU HOOKS*. Extremely sharp, don't need sharpening.

Good luck Dick!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Red hooks are a must on spinner rig. :wink:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Usually hammered brass or silver. Ive been using holographic spinner blades from tommy harris from Tom's Tackle and the more i use them the more i love them. If the wind would ever die down i want to get a chance to use the spinners with the internal rattle that he makes also...i love new tackle.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Another thing to keep in mind,when fishing deep,is that certain colors will disapear as you go deeper.Remember ROYGBIV from high school science classes?It stands for:red orange yellow green blue indigo violot.Red will dissapear first and violot last.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

I would have to say that I use Stren Big Game 10 lb mono, Eagle Claw #2 or #4 Baitholder hooks (natural or red colored). I use a variety of color beads (primarily white, green, gold or silver), and a quick change spinner clevis. The main color blades I use are orange (any orange), hammered brass, hammered silver, and chartreuse and white combo. In the beginning of the summer I often put a floater on the leader to get the bait above the weeds I may be fishing in or around. Luveyes


----------

